# Dog for adoption in Louisiana! Border Collie Mix!



## JLeighL (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi ALL!!! I am currently fostering a border collie mix that I found walking on the highway. He is super sweet and loves affection. In fact, he cant get enough affection! I have contacted a local rescue group and he is actually now up for adoption on Pet Finder and Facebook-SAFE PRO JECT. He would be a wonderful addition to a family! He is cat and dog friendly. I do not have any kids but i'm sure he would lick them to death if i did. The most affectionate dog I have ever had. Please message me for more info or look up Sammie area code 70732 on Pet Finder for more info!!!!


----------

